# Barça - Juve: 8 dicembre 2020 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (7 Dicembre 2020)

Barcellona - Juventus, ultima giornata di Champions League. Entrambe le squadre sono già qualificate. Si assegna la prima posizione nel girone.

Barça - Juve si gioca martedì 8 dicembre 2020 alle ore 21.

Diretta tv su Sky

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barcellona - Juventus, ultima giornata di Champions League. Entrambe le squadre sono già qualificate. Si assegna la prima posizione nel girone.
> 
> Barça - Juve si gioca martedì 8 dicembre 2020 alle ore 21.
> 
> ...



Sogno una partita senza vedere la palla per far crollare prima lo spartito e poi l'ego del maestro.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Barcellona - Juventus, ultima giornata di Champions League. Entrambe le squadre sono già qualificate. Si assegna la prima posizione nel girone.
> 
> Barça - Juve si gioca martedì 8 dicembre 2020 alle ore 21.
> 
> ...





Il Barcellona nell'ultima partita in Liga ha fatto l'83% di possesso palla, 864 passaggi, 21 tiri ed ha fatto 3 gol, però ha perso 2-1, ecco perché:







Una banda di mentecatti 

Da una parte la juve del maestroh, dall'altra un branco di primati acefali. Sarà uno spettacolo.


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona nell'ultima partita in Liga ha fatto l'83% di possesso palla, 864 passaggi, 21 tiri ed ha fatto 3 gol, però ha perso 2-1, ecco perché:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Subito un premio per [MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION].


----------



## Zenos (8 Dicembre 2020)

Spero in una disfatta di quelle clamorose.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Per gli amanti della ludopatia.. vittoria juve con goal ronaldo a quota 5.50


----------



## Marcex7 (8 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona nell'ultima partita in Liga ha fatto l'83% di possesso palla, 864 passaggi, 21 tiri ed ha fatto 3 gol, però ha perso 2-1, ecco perché:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



È finita l'era del calcio Spagnolo.Il futuro credo sia tutto da decifrare ma io voto le squadre della premier


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

Pensavo che Juve e Barça di quest'anno fossero le società sportive più ridicole della stagione. La Virtus Bologna baskettara mi ha fatto ricredere 

Chissà stasera cosa ci propineranno i maestrih Pirlo e Rambo. Vedendo la scarsa organizzazione tattica e le difese da brividi dei due team sarà una roba imbarazzante.

Giocatevi l'over...


----------



## Hellscream (8 Dicembre 2020)

Per me la vincono. Il Barça è messo addirittura peggio di loro.


----------



## Andris (8 Dicembre 2020)

pur non essendo il miglior Barca,comunque al Camp Nou perde una volta all'anno.
e ha dominato all'andata


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2020)

Ahahhahahaahah ma che rigore ha dato???


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Ma che rigore gli han dato


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2020)

LOL ma che rigore ha dato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Cioè Pardo e Serena che coraggio che hanno...


----------



## Raryof (8 Dicembre 2020)

Spalla contro spalla è rigore quindi, non lo sapevo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Se questo è rigore mia madre è vergine.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Dicembre 2020)

Vedete questo rigore, e ricordatevi chi è che da domenica si permette di fare la morale a noi sui rigori

Rigore ridicolo


----------



## R41D3N (8 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vedete questo rigore, e ricordatevi chi è che da domenica si permette di fare la morale a noi sui rigori
> 
> Rigore ridicolo



Prima cosa che ho pensato, una marea di sottosviluppati juventini che contestano il rigore del Milan di domenica ma che applaudono a questa assurda decisione arbitrale.


----------



## UDG (8 Dicembre 2020)

L'unico sbaglio del difensore è stato allargare il braccio


----------



## First93 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Non sta né in cielo né in terra un rigore del genere.


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2020)

Che degrado sto Farça


----------



## UDG (8 Dicembre 2020)

Stasera goleada


----------



## Hellscream (8 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che degrado sto Farça



Sono strafiniti.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Malissimo questi adesso si esaltano


----------



## hiei87 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Roba da pazzi, hanno riaddrizzato pure questa stagione. Ora anche l'americano è un fenomeno. Sono veramente dei cannibali.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Dicembre 2020)

Lol che difesa, tutti su Ronaldo e mckennie e ramsey completamente da soli in mezzo


----------



## Solo (8 Dicembre 2020)

Madonna che cesso 'sto Farça, hanno dilapidato un patrimonio incredibile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Dicembre 2020)

ha segnato Arnold in mezza rovesciata


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Finirà 0-4 minimo


----------



## kipstar (8 Dicembre 2020)

Difesa catalana che non tiene il minimo


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2020)

Il Barcellona non perde in casa nei gironi da Barca-Rubin ***** 2009.. indovinate chi vinse la CL quell´Anno?


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Dicembre 2020)

Questo Barcellona sembra quasi il Milan del 2013


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Dicembre 2020)

Ma vogliamo parlare della fase difensiva di questo Barca e di Lionel Messi? L'ultimo sembra totalmente privo di alcun tipo di motivazione. Quando decide di partecipare diventa subito pericoloso, ma gioca spesso da fermo quando non ha la palla e quando perde la palla non fa neanche un accenno di andare a pressare un avversario. Qualche minuto fa ha perso palla con un Juventino che poi li stava a 1m di distanza e lo ha lasciato passare senza muoversi di un centimentro.

Poi la fase difensiva e da film horror. McKennie che viene marcato piu da Ramsey che da parte della difesa a 4 metri da Ter Stegen. Sembrano tutto svogliati, spesso la Juve puo fare quel che vuole perche non c'e un minimo di pressing. Spaventoso vedere questa squadra rispetto a quel che era qualche anno fa (nonostante tutti i soldi spesi per gente come Griezmann o Dembele)


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Ma prendesse Allegri sto Farsa


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Il gioco del Barcellona non contempla il tiro in porta, assurdo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona non perde in casa nei gironi da Barca-Rubin ***** 2009.. indovinate chi vinse la CL quell´Anno?



Zero possibilità che succeda quest’anno, siamo seri.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Zero possibilità che succeda quest’anno, siamo seri.



In verità non mi riferivo all'Indah ma al Maestro..


----------



## Pit96 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Voglio vedere se gli juventini si lamenteranno ancora di rigori per noi 
Se quello su Theo contro la Fiorentina era "generoso" (ma c'era), questo allora cos'è? Molto più dubbio. 

Questo Barca intanto mi pare proprio alla frutta, spazza la palla in avanti e fanno fatica a fare due passaggi consecutivi. La difesa è imbarazzante, ma non solo.
La juve comunque sta facendo una buonissima partita


----------



## UDG (8 Dicembre 2020)

Ci stanno palleggiando


----------



## Igniorante (8 Dicembre 2020)

A memoria non ricordo un Barcellona così scandaloso


----------



## UDG (8 Dicembre 2020)

Ma come fanno ad essere primi questi


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

Domani grandi elogi al maestrohhh. Peccato che i prostituti intellettuali ometteranno di dire che questo Barça è più scandaloso del Toro di Giampaolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Dicembre 2020)

quanto han dato all'arbitro stasera????????


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Domani grandi elogi al maestrohhh. Peccato che i prostituti intellettuali ometteranno di dire che questo Barça è più scandaloso del Toro di Giampaolo.



Non lo so.. io non voglio esaltarlo però nonostante neo patentato non ha perso una partita in campionato e ci sono alle costole.. onestamente mi sarei immagino pure peggio. Se questo il periodo "peggiore"... non sono affatto contento.


----------



## UDG (8 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo so.. io non voglio esaltarlo però nonostante neo patentato non ha perso una partita in campionato e ci sono alle costole.. onestamente mi sarei immagino pure peggio. Se questo il periodo "peggiore"... non sono affatto contento.



Con un Morata in quella condizione che fa gol quasi ogni partita, poi mettiamoci che hanno vinto una partita a tavolino contro il Napoli e hanno pareggiato contro Lazio (decimata dal covid) e Roma, secondo me devono ritenersi fortunati nella posizione in cui sono


----------



## JoKeR (8 Dicembre 2020)

In campionato hanno giocato solo 9 partite e il Napoli si è suicidato non andando a Torino, per cui sul campo avrebbero 17 punti.
Non hanno perso nemmeno una partita, ma non hanno vinto contro Roma, Lazio e Verona, le uniche tre squadre un minimo decenti che hanno incontrato.

Se in questo periodo avessero affrontato il Napoli e una/due tra Milan/Inter/Sassuolo etc ci saremmo divertiti...

Il girone di Champions poi è ridicolo e chi segue il Barca sa benissimo che in Liga sta facendo pena e la vittoria di Torino è stata un mero caso.
Forse è meglio che stravincano anche 4-0, così penseranno di essere invincibile.
La trasferta di Genoa, per dire, sarà per loro più impegnativa di stasera.... ma lo vedete che Messi cammina da mesi e che il Barca vuole segnare andando dentro col pallone?? I difensori della Juve hanno vita facilissima.

Io più esaltano la Juve più sono tranquillo... come sempre...
Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare questa squadra? Non battere Cagliari, Torino, Samp in casa e Spezia in trasferta?
Con gli ungheresi a momenti non vincono...

Hanno tremila giocatori (stasera fuori dybala, kulo, chiesa, berna, chiellini, rabiot), cosa dovrebbero fare?


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo so.. io non voglio esaltarlo però nonostante neo patentato non ha perso una partita in campionato e ci sono alle costole.. onestamente mi sarei immagino pure peggio. Se questo il periodo "peggiore"... non sono affatto contento.




In campionato senza i tre punti a tavolino col Napoli sarebbero settimi. In champions hanno giocato contro due squadre inferiori a Lille e Celtic. Ed oggi affrontano un Barça più finito del Milan del 2014.

Questa è la peggior Juve degli ultimi anni, piena di giocatori strapompati che non valgono né quelli delle finali di champions, ma nemmeno quelli degli ultimi 2 anni di Allegri.

Magari più avanti si sistemeranno. Ma ad oggi i gobbi stanno andando avanti grazie ai singoli ed al fatto che non hanno incontrato nessun avversario serio. Vedremo cosa combineranno in futuro. Ma non ce li vedo ad andare avanti in champions.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> In campionato hanno giocato solo 9 partite e il Napoli si è suicidato non andando a Torino, per cui sul campo avrebbero 17 punti.
> Non hanno perso nemmeno una partita, ma non hanno vinto contro Roma, Lazio e Verona, le uniche tre squadre un minimo decenti che hanno incontrato.
> 
> Se in questo periodo avessero affrontato il Napoli e una/due tra Milan/Inter/Sassuolo etc ci saremmo divertiti...
> ...



Concordo su tutto ma speravo comunque non vincessero stasera. È una bella iniezione di fiducia.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo so.. io non voglio esaltarlo però nonostante neo patentato non ha perso una partita in campionato e ci sono alle costole.. onestamente mi sarei immagino pure peggio. Se questo il periodo "peggiore"... non sono affatto contento.



Non sta allenando il Milan di Traore e Costant, ma la squadra più forte del campionato con il calciatore più forte del globo..


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Rigore


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Agli ottavi prenderanno una squadretta e sono già ai quarti sti maledetti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Dicembre 2020)

Un barca così osceno non me lo ricordo. Romagnoli che è una pippa, è più forte di tutti i difensori del Barca.


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2020)

3-0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Dicembre 2020)

Lenglet fenomenale. Dopo il gol causato contro il Cadice anche oggi un disastro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Dicembre 2020)

ma quel pagliaccio ignorante di trevisano non si vergogna?


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2020)

Il maestrohhh che chiede il cartellino


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2020)

Sto Tre seghe in porta un rigore lo avrà mai parato? Il nuovo Neuer


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2020)

Stanno dominando, nulla da dire.

Ma il Farça è davvero una roba oscena.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

E partono i ******* a Pirlo 

Qualcuno avvisi i telecronisti che stanno giocando contro nessuno...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Dicembre 2020)

il Maestroh ha fatto infuriare l'olandese?


----------



## Igniorante (8 Dicembre 2020)

In Italia questo Farsa avrebbe gli stessi punti del Genoa


----------



## malos (8 Dicembre 2020)

Tra il real e il barcellona non so chi sta peggio.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E partono i ******* a Pirlo
> 
> Qualcuno avvisi i telecronisti che stanno giocando contro nessuno...



Sarà la cosa che darà più fastidio fino alla prossima partita. Articoli su articoli su quanto sia un genio lui e bello CR7. Con la cazzetta che sarà come il peggior Ruttosporc.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Dicembre 2020)

date la gembions alla Giuve d'ufficio, troppo forte


----------



## gabri65 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Vedere questo Perdellona così mi procura orgasmi multipli. Mica l'hanno ancora capito che finita la congiunzione astrale Xavi/Iniesta/Busquets non faranno mai più niente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vedere questo Perdellona così mi procura orgasmi multipli. Mica l'hanno ancora capito che finita la congiunzione astrale Xavi/Iniesta/Busquets non faranno mai più niente.



Mai più mi sembra eccessivo, però non è difficile ipotizzare che la prossima CL la rialzeranno negli anni ‘30.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Dicembre 2020)

Arthur comunque mi sembra ottimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Sto cesso di Pjanic il prossimo anno torna a Torino scommetto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vedere questo Perdellona così mi procura orgasmi multipli. Mica l'hanno ancora capito che finita la congiunzione astrale Xavi/Iniesta/Busquets non faranno mai più niente.



se ci metti anche piquet fuori tutta la stagione e messi che è in vacanza la frittata è fatta


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sarà la cosa che darà più fastidio fino alla prossima partita. Articoli su articoli su quanto sia un genio lui e bello CR7. Con la cazzetta che sarà come il peggior Ruttosporc.




Avrai letto cosa ho scritto nella prima pagina del topic sul Barça, beh son riusciti a fare pure peggio di quanto pensassi. Cioè 65 minuti che camminano e dove ognuno fa quel che gli pare. 

Bene che i gobbi si illudano, poi quando saranno eliminati dal Lione di turno si chiederanno perché...


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Ahahahah griezcoso


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque vedendo le due spagnole alla fine quest'anno solo le truppe della Wermatcht possono perdere la CL.. il Bayern mi sembra di un altro pianeta. Anzi la rube ha buone possibilità quest'anno.. il PSG è un un'incongnità cosi come il City. Il Chelsea non mi convince. Le uniche sono Liverpool e Bayern, le altre poca roba.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Dicembre 2020)

Griezmann é la sorella di quello che giocava nel Atletico?


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Pirlolandia che vince la Champions non voglio neanche pensarci non mi consolerebbe nemmeno lo scudetto


----------



## gabri65 (8 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mai più mi sembra eccessivo, però non è difficile ipotizzare che la prossima CL la rialzeranno negli anni ‘30.



Devono finire come il Benfiga.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pirlolandia che vince la Champions non voglio neanche pensarci non mi consolerebbe nemmeno lo scudetto




Ma quale champions...non facciamoci ingannare dal Barça odierno che vale il Crotone...a fare testo è la partita vinta a stento contro i metalmeccanici ungheresi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Devono finire come il Benfiga.



Impossibile, per finire come loro dovrebbero anche iniziare a fare fatturato ridicoli, e dubito che ciò possa accadere.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Incredibile come il Barca si sia autodistrutto negli ultimi anni. Gli ultimi mercati li hanno affossati. Ho visto che in campionato sono a metà classifica con una media di 1,4 punti a partita. Sembrano noi nell'ultimo periodo berlusconiano. Quando Messi andrà via, spariranno tra le "grandi" del calcio europeo (anche se ormai già non ne fanno più parte).


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Dicembre 2020)

La gobba pasteggia sulla carcassa del barca

0-4


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma quale champions...non facciamoci ingannare dal Barça odierno che vale il Crotone...a fare testo è la partita vinta a stento contro i metalmeccanici ungheresi.



Si ma le altre squadre "top" quali sarebbero? Ci sono solo Bayern e Liverpool in parte. Le Spagnole molto in difficoltà, le inglese a parte il Liverpool sono tutte incognite. Stesso per PSG


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

Lo annullano....


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Dicembre 2020)

Annullato menomale

Ma sto barca un gol non riesce proprio???


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Dicembre 2020)

Ma cosa si esulta in quel modo odioso quel cancro di Bonucci? Gli sta bene a quel cesso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Dicembre 2020)

L'era delle spagnole è abbondantemente andata


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pirlolandia che vince la Champions non voglio neanche pensarci non mi consolerebbe nemmeno lo scudetto



Con quel centrocampo da Europa League che si ritrovano vincere la CL. 

Guarda che la CL non è il campionato (che comunque non vinceranno) dove puoi fare degli album Panini sconclusionati e fare comunque tanti punti solo grazie ai singoli, eh (e loro sono anni che vanno avanti così, il 33% minimo dei loro punti da tre anni a questa parte sono dovuti ad iniziative individuali, quest’anno che sono i più scarsi da dieci anni a questa parte ancora di più). Altrimenti il PSG ne avrebbe già minimo 5/6 in bacheca, tutte vinte negli anni ‘10. E questa Giuve ha sia meno soldi che molta meno qualità di qualsiasi PSG dell’ultimo decennio.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Annullato menomale
> 
> Ma sto barca un gol non riesce proprio???



Neanche se giocano fino a domenica


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma le altre squadre "top" quali sarebbero? Ci sono solo Bayern e Liverpool in parte. Le Spagnole molto in difficoltà, le inglese a parte il Liverpool sono tutte incognite. Stesso per PSG




Gli anni scorsi sono stati eliminati dal Lione e dall’Ajax. Inoltre ci sarà la solita sorpresa e/o mina vagante. Che probabilmente quest’anno sarà ancora il Lipsia.

A questo aggiungici la scarsa dimestichezza dei gobbi con le gare ad eliminazione. 

E poi quest’anno dovranno sudarsi, e tanto, lo scudetto. Non lo vinceranno a febbraio come gli anni scorsi.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Impossibile, per finire come loro dovrebbero anche iniziare a fare fatturato ridicoli, e dubito che ciò possa accadere.



Era anche impossibile che alzassero tanti trofei, visto che non hanno vinto un accidente fino agli anni '90. Tu prega, niente è impossibile.


----------



## vannu994 (8 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con quel centrocampo da Europa League che si ritrovano vincere la CL.
> 
> Guarda che la CL non è il campionato (che comunque non vinceranno) dove puoi fare degli album Panini sconclusionati e fare comunque tanti punti solo grazie ai singoli, eh (e loro sono anni che vanno avanti così, il 33% minimo dei loro punti da tre anni a questa parte sono dovuti ad iniziative individuali, quest’anno che sono i più scarsi da dieci anni a questa parte ancora di più). Altrimenti il PSG ne avrebbe già minimo 5/6 in bacheca, tutte vinte negli anni ‘10. E questa Giuve ha sia meno soldi che molta meno qualità di qualsiasi PSG dell’ultimo decennio.



Se succede che la Champions va a Reggio Calabria e lo scudetto a noi dall’altra sponda di Milano si suicidano in massa


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Se succede che la Champions va a Reggio Calabria e lo scudetto a noi dall’altra sponda di Milano si suicidano in massa



L'ultima CL vinta dai gobbi fu in contemporanea con lo scudetto del Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2020)

Entrato Minghiasa


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Dicembre 2020)

Ma per quell'obeso di Pardo sta giocando il Milan di Sacchi o la Juve? No perché da come parla quel ciccione...


----------



## vannu994 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'ultima CL vinta dai gobbi fu in contemporanea con lo scudetto del Milan.



L’ultima champions vinta dai gobbi coincideva anche con un doping spropositato


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

Anche oggi il Barça ha vinto la partita del possesso palla e della precisione dei passaggi.

Qualcuno avvisi Rambo Koeman che nel gioco del football vince chi fa più gol e non chi completa più passaggi precisi


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma per quell'obeso di Pardo sta giocando il Milan di Sacchi o la Juve? No perché da come parla quel ciccione...




Vergognoso. Tra l’altro nemmeno una parola su un Barcellona ridicolo. Ma l’importante è glorificare i gobbi e prostrarsi verso gli Ovini.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Dicembre 2020)

"Cominciano ad essere parecchie le parate di Buffon, ed anche di una certa rilevanza" Pierluigi Tardo.

Ma non si vergogna?


----------



## Pit96 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Si è capito (ma lo si era già capito dopo l'8-2) perché Messi voleva andarsene questa estate. Il Barca non ha speranze di vittoria. Devono sperare che Ansu Fati diventi una specie di nuovo Messi o saranno messi male per i prossimi anni


----------



## Hellscream (8 Dicembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> "Cominciano ad essere parecchie le parate di Buffon, ed anche di una certa rilevanza" Pierluigi Tardo.
> 
> Ma non si vergogna?



Ma di cosa ti stupisci ancora? Dai...


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Dicembre 2020)

Peggior Barcelona degli ultimi 20 anni, per me Koeman non mangia l'panetone


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Neanche se giocano fino a domenica



Proprio una squadraccia


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Dicembre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa ti stupisci ancora? Dai...



Non mi stupisco affatto, ma è giusto sottolineare ogni santa volta questo schifo.


----------



## UDG (8 Dicembre 2020)

Ma lo sanno che hanno fatto la miglior partita della stagione con la 9° della liga?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (8 Dicembre 2020)

Stasera benissimo così, bravi tutti.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Il Barca è allo sbaraglio, però un 3 a 0 al Camp Nou è sempre un'impresa. Stavo iniziando a sperare che almeno questa stagione la cannassero, invece niente, in una settimana passano da pareggiare col Benevento a vincere in questo modo. Sono dei cannibali, in condizioni simili, a fine ciclo e senza allenatore, anche il Milan dei tempi d'oro sarebbe naufragato.


----------



## Kayl (8 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche oggi il Barça ha vinto la partita del possesso palla e della precisione dei passaggi.
> 
> Qualcuno avvisi Rambo Koeman che nel gioco del football vince chi fa più gol e non chi completa più passaggi precisi



in casa dei gobbi dieci a uno le volte che davanti alla porta dentro l'area hanno passato la palla invece di tirare, che ti aspetti?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Non cambio idea, superano massimo un altro turno con un sorteggio fortunato per il resto schifo facevano e schifo continuano a fare


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il Barca è allo sbaraglio, però un 3 a 0 al Camp Nou è sempre un'impresa. Stavo iniziando a sperare che almeno questa stagione la cannassero, invece niente, in una settimana passano da pareggiare col Benevento a vincere in questo modo. Sono dei cannibali, in condizioni simili, a fine ciclo e senza allenatore, anche il Milan dei tempi d'oro sarebbe naufragato.



ma di cosa parli che finora han fatto pena?
stasera dopo il rigore regalato e quello non dato al farsa ho cambiato canale....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il Barca è allo sbaraglio, però un 3 a 0 al Camp Nou è sempre un'impresa. Stavo iniziando a sperare che almeno questa stagione la cannassero, invece niente, in una settimana passano da pareggiare col Benevento a vincere in questo modo. Sono dei cannibali, in condizioni simili, a fine ciclo e senza allenatore, anche il Milan dei tempi d'oro sarebbe naufragato.



Intanto sono a -6 da noi grazie al suicidio del Nabbule che gli ha regalato la vittoria a tavolino. Vedremo a fine stagione dove saranno.


----------



## JoKeR (8 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto ma speravo comunque non vincessero stasera. È una bella iniezione di fiducia.



Seriamente, ragazzi...
In questo periodo causa Covid guardo molte più partite perchè sto in casa..
Il Barcellona vale la Sampdoria e ad oggi fa pena.
Hanno avuto un girone assurdo, io avevo l'1 fisso anche all'andata della Juve. Ho preso il 2 fisso al ritorno.
E' vero avranno più fiducia.. ma la Juve ha una rosa migliore, e di gran lunga, del Barcellona e di molte altre squadre in Europa e in Itaglia.
La Juve ha 5 (dico 5) centrali di livello!!! Il Barca ne ha uno!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma di cosa parli che finora han fatto pena?
> stasera dopo il rigore regalato e quello non dato al farsa ho cambiato canale....



Sudditanza psicologica dopo averli visti nove anni a stravincere tutto (sempre e solo in Itaglia of course, in CL due finali perse come l’Atletico Madrid) con le milanesi in stato di fallimento. Questo ha portato alcuni milanisti a vederli come una specie di powerhouse vincente “perché si”.

Ora però la pacchia è finita.


----------



## Wetter (8 Dicembre 2020)

La Juve ha fatto una bella partita oggi, c'è poco da discutere. Certo, questo 0-3 non può avere la stessa valenza di una vittoria contro il barca di 3-4 anni fa,ma è comunque un risultato rilevante; ed inoltre sarà ahime una bella iniezione di fiducia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Dicembre 2020)

bella partita della Juve, ma a sentire Sky sembra una impresa da Milan- Barca finale di Champions. Sto Barca è una Farsa


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2020)

*La Juventus agli ottavi potrà pescare una tra Siviglia, Lipsia, Porto e Atletico Madrid (o Salisburgo).

Non potrà ovviamente prendere Barcellona, Lazio, Inter e Atalanta, dando per scontato che le due neroazzurre passino. *


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il Barca è allo sbaraglio, però un 3 a 0 al Camp Nou è sempre un'impresa. Stavo iniziando a sperare che almeno questa stagione la cannassero, invece niente, in una settimana passano da pareggiare col Benevento a vincere in questo modo. Sono dei cannibali, in condizioni simili, a fine ciclo e senza allenatore, anche il Milan dei tempi d'oro sarebbe naufragato.




Anche il Milan disastrato vinceva al Bernabeu, perfino la Rometta riusciva a vincere al Bernabeu, e col pubblico. La vittoria dei gobbi di oggi vale quanti quei fuochi di paglia, ottenuti contro una squadra in disarmo come il Real di quegli anni. Il Barça odierno è stracotto e bollito, come quel Real del passaggio dai galacticos all’era Ancelotti-Zidane.


Ricordiamoci che pochi giorni fa stavano per perdere contro il Toro del Giaestro e che una settimana fa hanno vinto in extremis contro gli operai ungheresi.

Poi ovviamente il calcio è imprevedibile e da qui a tre mesi cambia tutto. Tuttavia non ce la vedo la Juve a vincere la champions.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *La Juventus agli ottavi potrà pescare una tra Siviglia, Lipsia, Porto e Atletico Madrid (o Salisburgo).
> 
> Non potrà ovviamente prendere Barcellona, Lazio, Inter e Atalanta, dando per scontato che le due neroazzurre passino. *



Magari Lipzia


----------



## Snake (8 Dicembre 2020)

Il Barca è talmente finito che oggi hanno avuto pure arbitraggio sfavorevole in casa


----------



## unbreakable (8 Dicembre 2020)

Ragazzi ma avete visto il girone? Poi juve e barca hanno fatto scambio arthur pjanic..niente mi toglie dalla testa che si sono parlati..a torino vinci te a barcelona il contrario..ma avete visto il barca di stasera ha giocato con una difesa ridicola e con il freno a mano tirato..in un in un doppio confronto sarebbe stata altra storia anche se il barca obiettivamente non è sta gran squadra..avremmo vinto anche noi ne sono certo..
E sicuramente in questa champions saremmo andati avanti..non ci sono molte big..il bayern è avanti a tutti per me rivincono


----------



## hiei87 (8 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche il Milan disastrato vinceva al Bernabeu, perfino la Rometta riusciva a vincere al Bernabeu, e col pubblico. La vittoria dei gobbi di oggi vale quanti quei fuochi di paglia, ottenuti contro una squadra in disarmo come il Real di quegli anni. Il Barça odierno è stracotto e bollito, come quel Real del passaggio dai galacticos all’era Ancelotti-Zidane.
> 
> 
> Ricordiamoci che pochi giorni fa stavano per perdere contro il Toro del Giaestro e che una settimana fa hanno vinto in extremis contro gli operai ungheresi.
> ...



Vincere la Champions voglio proprio sperare di no, anche se al momento in Europa esiste solo il Bayern. Il campionato in carrozza come ogni anno. E fa rabbia perchè questo è l'unico anno in cui sono attaccabili, e le vittorie fortunose con Ferencvaros e Torino gli hanno fatto svoltare. Loro storicamente o falliscono male o vincono, non hanno vie di mezzo.


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Dicembre 2020)

Giocassero contro il lipsia agli ottavi... Prenderebbero una bastonata da fotoricordo


----------



## JoKeR (8 Dicembre 2020)

Non so in quale post sulla juve scrissi che dopo la seconda sosta mi aspettavo solo un filotto di vittorie.
In campionato, per fortuna, hanno perso almeno due punti a Benevento.

Ma OGGETTIVAMENTE, SULLA CARTA, la profondità della loro rosa è superiore a molti anche in Europa.
In Champions sono altre le favorite, Bayern su tutte... questa vittoria però darà loro morale, inevitabile... ma si crederanno invincibili e potrebbe ritorcersi contro...

Ad inizio gennaio avranno impegni più probanti con noi, Inter e ci metto anche lo Scansuolo...
Ma da qui a fine anno mi aspetto 4 vittorie su 4 per loro, ahimè.. l'Atalanta si scanserà, non avendo nulla da chiedere.

Spero di sbagliare, perchè li ho sempre odiati, e non solo calcisticamente.
GLi interisti sono rosiconi, ma almeno sono simpatici nei loro deliri.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> in casa dei gobbi dieci a uno le volte che davanti alla porta dentro l'area hanno passato la palla invece di tirare, che ti aspetti?



A questo Barça non serviva Koeman. Serviva un allenatore di buon senso che impostasse la squadra in modo razionale e lineare. Invece i dirigenti del Barça, continuano a sbagliare seguendo il loro feticismo per il bel giuoco. Infatti dopo Guardiola il Barça migliore è stato quello di Luis Enrique, non certo un allenatore passaggista e “possessore di palla”.


----------



## Andris (8 Dicembre 2020)

io ho seguito Lipsia-Manchester,ora la sto vedendo in differita
non ho letto i vostri commenti per non aver spoiler.
voglio proprio vedere come sia potuto accadere questo 0-3


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Vincere la Champions voglio proprio sperare di no, anche se al momento in Europa esiste solo il Bayern. Il campionato in carrozza come ogni anno. E fa rabbia perchè questo è l'unico anno in cui sono attaccabili, e le vittorie fortunose con Ferencvaros e Torino gli hanno fatto svoltare. Loro storicamente o falliscono male o vincono, non hanno vie di mezzo.



Ma dove? Ma quando? Guarda che di secondi e terzi posti ne hanno fatti parecchi eh. 21 secondi posti e 15 terzi posti. Non è che o scudetto o dal quarto posto in giù. Piantiamola con questo complesso di inferiorità che non ho mai visto prima da parte dei milanisti, prima di questi nefasti nove anni intendo. L’inattaccabilità della Ndranghetus era fondata su un unico fatto: noi non esistevamo più, punto. Eravamo in stato di “fallimento controllato”, tanto è vero che andavamo in giro con rose che nemmeno nei primi ‘80 avrebbero trovato spazio a Milanello.

P.s: anche l’anno scorso facevano abbastanza ridere, anche se non come quest’anno.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma dove? Ma quando? Guardi che di secondi e terzi posti ne hanno fatti parecchi eh. Non è che o scudetto o dal quarto posto in giù.



Si va indietro di troppi anni. La sensazione che ho è quest anno o cannavano completamente la stagione, o il campionatino se lo porteranno ancora a casa. Mi ricorda molto la stagione 2015/16, e anche lì la svolta era arrivata con un derby vinto nel finale.
La partita di stasera ha spazzato via ogni speranza residua.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Si va indietro di troppi anni. La sensazione che ho è quest anno o cannavano completamente la stagione, o il campionatino se lo porteranno ancora a casa. Mi ricorda molto la stagione 2015/16, e anche lì la svolta era arrivata con un derby vinto nel finale.
> La partita di stasera ha spazzato via ogni speranza residua.



Sono ancora oggi la squadra più forte del campionato per distacco. Pirlo ha la stessa valenza di me e te come allenatore. Dove pensi che andranno? Se vinceranno il campionato sarà già grasso che cola per loro. Non ti stupire. 

Penso che per come stiamo giocando ora avremmo fatto 6 gol a questo Barca.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Si va indietro di troppi anni. La sensazione che ho è quest anno o cannavano completamente la stagione, o il campionatino se lo porteranno ancora a casa. Mi ricorda molto la stagione 2015/16, e anche lì la svolta era arrivata con un derby vinto nel finale.
> La partita di stasera ha spazzato via ogni speranza residua.



Ma per cortesia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Si va indietro di troppi anni. La sensazione che ho è quest anno o cannavano completamente la stagione, o il campionatino se lo porteranno ancora a casa. Mi ricorda molto la stagione 2015/16, e anche lì la svolta era arrivata con un derby vinto nel finale.
> La partita di stasera ha spazzato via ogni speranza residua.



Nella stagione 2015/2016 un’Inda assolutamente ridicola, da 50 goal a campionato (chiuse la stagione con 50 reti in tutto, noi mi pare che da Gennaio ad oggi, in 31 partite, ne abbiamo fatti un’ottantina, di goal), fu prima in classifica fino a fine girone d’andata. Questo restituisce il livello della Serie A di quegli anni.

La prima in classifica attuale è giusto “””””””””””””leggermente””””””””””””” più forte di quell’Inda, così come la Ndranghetus attuale fa ridere in confronto a quella del 2015/2016, sia come rosa che come gioco.

Loro ora sono più deboli, molto, di quell’anno, mentre la Serie A in generale e le dirette concorrenti in particolare hanno alzato il loro livello drasticamente.

Certo è facile risalire come fecero loro quell’anno con quella concorrenza ridicola.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Dicembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono ancora oggi la squadra più forte del campionato per distacco.



Si, i pareggi con Benevengo e Scrotone, e la vittoria all’ultimo secondo col Bovino, le ha fatte la Ndranghetus B. Hanno mandato in campo la Primavera quel giorno.



7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma per cortesia



Complesso di inferiorità indotto dagli ultimi nove anni. Siccome vincevano con un Milan ridotto in stato pre-fallimentare e un’Inda che oltre ad essere l’Inda era messa come noi, allora vinceranno minimo 85 scudetti su 100 nel XXI secolo. Siccome hanno vinto tutto quando la concorrenza non esisteva allora continueranno a vincere “perché si” ad libitum, dimenticando che perfino l’Inda ha vinto quattro anni di fila senza concorrenza. Bah. Brutta roba i complessi di inferiorità, specie se indotti in un popolo da sempre fiero come quello Casciavit.


----------



## Kayl (8 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A questo Barça non serviva Koeman. Serviva un allenatore di buon senso che impostasse la squadra in modo razionale e lineare. Invece i dirigenti del Barça, continuano a sbagliare seguendo il loro feticismo per il bel giuoco. Infatti dopo Guardiola il Barça migliore è stato quello di Luis Enrique, non certo un allenatore passaggista e “possessore di palla”.


quale feticisimo per il "bel giuoco"? La loro filosofia è di prendere allenatori che non vincono nulla e pensare che basti dare loro in mano la squadra per farli diventare fenomeni.


----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Dicembre 2020)

Che vergogna Sky , esaltazioni a go go al maestro Pirla, non si possono sentire una rabbia!! Spengo la tv, che vergogna!!!!!


----------



## JoKeR (8 Dicembre 2020)

io ho spento di proposito... Trevisani insopportabile tutta la sera.... ormai Sky è una macchietta e pensare che pago 80 euro al mese.

Durante la telecronaca, nessuno ha sottolineato che il Barca ha perso pure con il Cadice per due gol che si è fatto da solo.
Nessuno ha dato la giusta dimensione alla vittoria, ovviamente devono pensare solo ad urlare perchè la maggior parte dei loro abbonati, guardacaso, è juventina.
E nessuno ha detto chiaro e tondo che il primo rigore.... era inesistente!!!
Invece piangevano, Ambrosini incluso, per lo 0-4.

Abbiamo visto quanto vale Ambrosini.. nella chiacchierata con Ibra si è fatto stuprare, manco le domande riusciva a fargli.
Non gli teneva testa.
Peccato che Zlatan abbia 39 anni, altrimenti...


----------



## mandraghe (8 Dicembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> quale feticisimo per il "bel giuoco"? La loro filosofia è di prendere allenatori che non vincono nulla e pensare che basti dare loro in mano la squadra per farli diventare fenomeni.



Oltre Guardiola ricordo Michels, Cruijff, Van Gaal, Rijkaard, ecc. tutti allenatori che, come Koeman, impostavano le squadre in modo offensivo dando molta importanza all’estetica.


----------



## Marcex7 (8 Dicembre 2020)

È ancora presto per dire se questa è la vera Juve.Quello di cui siamo certi invece è che il Barca è una squadraccia.
Messi piano piano si sta incamminando verso il viale del tramonto:Finito lui,non sentiremo parlare del barca per un bel po' di tempo.
Piccola parentesi sulla pulce:La personalità non tiene il passo con il suo talento


----------



## Kayl (8 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Oltre Guardiola ricordo Michels, Cruijff, Van Gaal, Rijkaard, ecc. tutti allenatori che, come Koeman, impostavano le squadre in modo offensivo dando molta importanza all’estetica.



Parli comunque di gente capace a fare il suo lavoro, negli ultimi anni hanno preso dei nessuno.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Dicembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Parli comunque di gente capace a fare il suo lavoro, negli ultimi anni hanno preso dei nessuno.



Se parli degli ultimi anni hai ovviamente ragione. Avevo capito male, io invece facevo un discorso più ampio.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono ancora oggi la squadra più forte del campionato per distacco. Pirlo ha la stessa valenza di me e te come allenatore. Dove pensi che andranno? Se vinceranno il campionato sarà già grasso che cola per loro. Non ti stupire.
> 
> Penso che per come stiamo giocando ora avremmo fatto 6 gol a questo Barca.



Pirlo, ma anche Sarri prima, considerando che aveva tutto l'ambiente contro, sta dimostrando ciò che ho sempre pensato, cioè che con quella squadra vincerebbe chiunque in Italia. Io sono dell'idea che il campionato lo vinceranno, perchè purtroppo in questi mesi di "crisi" in un modo o nell'altro sono comunque rimasti ancorati al gruppo di testa.
In Europa al momento vedo un Bayern di un altro pianeta rispetto a chiunque.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Pirlo, ma anche Sarri prima, considerando che aveva tutto l'ambiente contro, sta dimostrando ciò che ho sempre pensato, cioè che con quella squadra vincerebbe chiunque in Italia. Io sono dell'idea che il campionato lo vinceranno, perchè purtroppo in questi mesi di "crisi" in un modo o nell'altro sono comunque rimasti ancorati al gruppo di testa.
> In Europa al momento vedo un Bayern di un altro pianeta rispetto a chiunque.



Ragazzi, ma ci mancherebbe pure che non riuscissero ad essere a -6 con i tre punti regalatigli dal Nabbule. Cioè, col Napoli che si suicida dando loro la vittoria a tavolino essere a -6 è veramente il minimo del minimo. Parliamo di tre punti letteralmente regalati in uno scontro diretto. Fossero a -8 o -9 nonostante questo parleremmo veramente dello sfascio totale tipo Milan 2013/2014, e non sono ancora a quel livello.

Faranno una stagione da terzo/quarto posto tipo noi nel 2012/2013.

L’anno prossimo invece ci faranno divertire ancora di più. I cicli iniziano e finiscono per tutte le squadre al mondo di ogni campionato, è una regola alla quale nemmeno il Real Madrid sfugge, figuriamoci sti qua.

Toglietevi, lo ripeto ancora, quel complesso di inferiorità creato da nove anni di vittorie contro il nulla totale. In una Serie A normale le cose sarebbero andate molto diversamente.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma ci mancherebbe pure che non riuscissero ad essere a -6 con i tre punti regalatigli dal Nabbule. Cioè, col Napoli che si suicida dando loro la vittoria a tavolino essere a -6 è veramente il minimo del minimo. Fossero a -8 o -9 nonostante questo parleremmo veramente dello sfascio totale.



Lo so, ma infatti il loro inizio di stagione stava iniziando a farmi sperare. Però sono sempre lì, anche fortunosamente, e con la squadra che hanno i valori prima o poi verranno fuori. E' chiaro che da stasera la juventus che pareggiava con Crotone e Benevento non esiste più.
Poi oh, va bene, a freddo penso che per noi la notizia del giorno siano i casini che stanno succedendo in quel di Bergamo. Sai bene che ho sempre considerato loro, assieme a Napoli e romane i nostri avversari, e questa è una notizia che fa molto ben sperare.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma infatti il loro inizio di stagione stava iniziando a farmi sperare. Però sono sempre lì, anche fortunosamente, e con la squadra che hanno i valori prima o poi verranno fuori. E' chiaro che da stasera la juventus che pareggiava con Crotone e Benevento non esiste più.
> Poi oh, va bene, a freddo penso che per noi la notizia del giorno siano i casini che stanno succedendo in quel di Bergamo. Sai bene che ho sempre considerato loro, assieme a Napoli e romane i nostri avversari, e questa è una notizia che fa molto ben sperare.



Sono d'accordo con te, purtroppo la vittoria col Torino può rivelarsi un vero spartiacque per loro. Se ingranano alla lunga vincono, hanno la rosa più forte e una mentalità vincente che noi non abbiamo e, purtroppo, non abbiamo accumulato abbastanza vantaggio in questo periodo favorevole da poter sperare di stroncare un'eventuale rimonta. Avessimo vinto con Roma o Verona e loro giocato e perso col Napoli sarebbe stata molto più dura risalire per il Maestro, con la classifica attuale invece è fattibilissimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma infatti il loro inizio di stagione stava iniziando a farmi sperare. Però sono sempre lì, anche fortunosamente, e con la squadra che hanno i valori prima o poi verranno fuori. E' chiaro che da stasera la juventus che pareggiava con Crotone e Benevento non esiste più.
> Poi oh, va bene, a freddo penso che per noi la notizia del giorno siano i casini che stanno succedendo in quel di Bergamo. Sai bene che ho sempre considerato loro, assieme a Napoli e romane i nostri avversari, e questa è una notizia che fa molto ben sperare.



Ma che squadra hanno? Ottimi centrali difensivi, e ottimo attacco per 2/3, stop. Abbastanza per arrivare tra le prime tre/quattro probabilmente, ma da lì a pensare che tornino a schiacciare tutti ce ne passa, specie quando ti manca il reparto nevralgico (il centrocampo).

Se ci fate caso dal post-Cardiff sono peggiorati gradualmente anno dopo anno.

2017/2018 >>>2018/2019>>>2019/2020, sempre peggio.


Le regole dei cicli le sta sperimentando e le ha sempre sperimentate anche il Real Madrid, il più grande club al mondo, tranquilli che loro non ne sono esenti. Nessuna big dei principali campionati ne è esente.



Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, purtroppo la vittoria col Torino può rivelarsi un vero spartiacque per loro. Se ingranano alla lunga vincono, hanno la rosa più forte e una mentalità vincente che noi non abbiamo e, purtroppo, non abbiamo accumulato abbastanza vantaggio in questo periodo favorevole da poter sperare di stroncare un'eventuale rimonta. Avessimo vinto con Roma o Verona e loro giocato e perso col Napoli sarebbe stata molto più dura risalire per il Maestro, con la classifica attuale invece è fattibilissimo.



Una squadra senza mentalità vincente 7 punti tra Udine, Verona e Napoli (per come eravamo messi a livello fisico e mentale in quel periodo) non li fa manco alla PS4.

Riguardo alla rosa più forte, come alternative ne hanno di più, ma si fermano li. Come undici titolare le cose stanno ben diversamente.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma che squadra hanno? Ottimi centrali difensivi, e ottimo attacco per 2/3, stop. Abbastanza per arrivare tra le prime tre/quattro probabilmente, ma da lì a pensare che tornino a schiacciare tutti ce ne passa, specie quando ti manca il reparto nevralgico (il centrocampo).
> 
> Se ci fate caso dal post-Cardiff sono peggiorati gradualmente anno dopo anno.
> 
> ...



Io preferisco volare basso, troppe volte ho visto i cugini esaltarsi per periodi positivi e poi sprofondare, mentre i ladri purtroppo non muoiono mai. Festeggerò dopo l'eventuale vittoria, per ora mi limito a sperare di blindare il quarto posto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io preferisco volare basso, troppe volte ho visto i cugini esaltarsi per periodi positivi e poi sprofondare, mentre i ladri purtroppo non muoiono mai. Festeggerò dopo l'eventuale vittoria, per ora mi limito a sperare di blindare il quarto posto.



Dai, riparliamone a Gennaio, li sarà più chiaro a tutti.

P.s: la differenza tra noi e i cugini è che noi siamo un club storicamente vincente, e senza bisogno di caffè corretti, rolex agli arbitri, segreterie compiacenti e Walter Gagg.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma ci mancherebbe pure che non riuscissero ad essere a -6 con i tre punti regalatigli dal Nabbule. Cioè, col Napoli che si suicida dando loro la vittoria a tavolino essere a -6 è veramente il minimo del minimo. Parliamo di tre punti letteralmente regalati in uno scontro diretto. Fossero a -8 o -9 nonostante questo parleremmo veramente dello sfascio totale tipo Milan 2013/2014, e non sono ancora a quel livello.
> 
> Faranno una stagione da terzo/quarto posto tipo noi nel 2012/2013.
> 
> ...



il problema è che hanno quei tizi vestiti di giallo pronti a soccorrerli sempre. questi non muoiono mai,andavano radiati nel 2006,sempre detto. mandarli in B è stato come strappare un erbaccia che comunque cresce di nuovo


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma che squadra hanno? Ottimi centrali difensivi, e ottimo attacco per 2/3, stop. Abbastanza per arrivare tra le prime tre/quattro probabilmente, ma da lì a pensare che tornino a schiacciare tutti ce ne passa, specie quando ti manca il reparto nevralgico (il centrocampo).


Beh, dai, non sono più la squadra degli anni migliori, ma restano una rosa forte e con mentalità. 
Dietro De Ligt è fortissimo e Demiral promette bene, a centrocampo non sono eccezionali, ma hanno comunque buoni giocatori e davanti hanno quello che attualmente resta il numero 1 al mondo, oltre a questo Morata che segna sempre. Poi hanno una rosa vastissima. Chiesa che noi in estate vedevamo come un sogno per loro è solo un'alternativa.
Il Barca è in crisi, ma, tolto il Bayern, quale altra squadra va a vincere in quel modo al Camp Nou. L'inter in Europa si è visto quanto vale, e noi col Lille pure.
Per me è normale vincano loro e non rosico perchè pensavo potessimo vincere noi, ma perchè non posso più sopportarli. Mi andrebbe bene anche l'inter. Speravo si prendessero una pausa, ma sono sempre quelli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Beh, dai, non sono più la squadra degli anni migliori, ma restano una rosa forte e con mentalità.
> Dietro De Ligt è fortissimo e Demiral promette bene, a centrocampo non sono eccezionali, ma hanno comunque buoni giocatori e davanti hanno quello che attualmente resta il numero 1 al mondo, oltre a questo Morata che segna sempre. Poi hanno una rosa vastissima. Chiesa che noi in estate vedevamo come un sogno per loro è solo un'alternativa.
> Il Barca è in crisi, ma, tolto il Bayern, quale altra squadra va a vincere in quel modo al Camp Nou. L'inter in Europa si è visto quanto vale, e noi col Lille pure.
> Per me è normale vincano loro e non rosico perchè pensavo potessimo vincere noi, ma perchè non posso più sopportarli. Mi andrebbe bene anche l'inter. Speravo si prendessero una pausa, ma sono sempre quelli.



In attacco complessivamente, quando siamo al completo, non gli siamo inferiori. Ibra adesso vale più di questo CR7.

A centrocampo gli siamo superiori, invece in difesa sono superiori loro, abbastanza nettamente peraltro nei due centrali. Ma finisce lì.

Sai cosa, dipenderà anche da Gennaio, se rinforzeremo la difesa al centro oppure no. Se la risposta sarà si abbiamo ottime possibilità (rimarrebbe da puntellare l’esterno destro offensivo ma da Gennaio ad oggi abbiamo comunque fatto 80 goal quindi non è una priorità così impellente).

Attualmente il nostro attacco non ha da invidiare nulla a nessuno, 80 reti (o 70, non ricordo bene, ma sarebbe comunque un numero mostruoso visto che parliamo di 31 partite) da Gennaio ad oggi parlano chiarissimo. Se sistemiamo la difesa con un centrale bravo sui piazzati e sull’1 vs 1 in campo aperto e in marcatura possiamo farcela davvero. 


P.s: l’Inda mai, negli ultimi anni anche io ero arrivato a pensarla come te, ma se leggessi il fango che ci stanno buttando addosso fidati che cambieresti idea.



KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> il problema è che hanno quei tizi vestiti di giallo pronti a soccorrerli sempre. questi non muoiono mai,andavano radiati nel 2006,sempre detto. mandarli in B è stato come strappare un erbaccia che comunque cresce di nuovo



Si, e sai qual’è il bello, anzi il brutto? Che se venissero radiati verremmo indirettamente danneggiati anche noi, perché la Serie A ha bisogno delle sue grandi e non vedrei squadre capaci di sostituire la Juve come antagonista nostra, così come non ce ne sono state di squadre capaci di sostituire noi mentre noi eravamo in stato pre-fallimentare (e infatti la Giuve di riflesso ne ha patito, perché non è riuscita mai ad avere squadroni come quello del primo e del secondo Lippi, di Trapattoni o di Capello, proprio perché il decadimento della Serie A, e di Milan in primis e Inda in secundis, ha influenzato anche il suo fatturato e quindi il suo potere d’acquisto. Infatti in Europa nei loro anni migliori hanno fatto due finali perse, niente che un Atlético Madrid, cioè un club di alto livello ma non una superpotenza, non sia riuscito a fare).

Quindi purtroppo non se ne esce.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Dicembre 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> È ancora presto per dire se questa è la vera Juve.Quello di cui siamo certi invece è che il Barca è una squadraccia.
> Messi piano piano si sta incamminando verso il viale del tramonto:Finito lui,non sentiremo parlare del barca per un bel po' di tempo.
> Piccola parentesi sulla pulce:La personalità non tiene il passo con il suo talento



Da quotare anche le virgole.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Si va indietro di troppi anni. La sensazione che ho è quest anno o cannavano completamente la stagione, o il campionatino se lo porteranno ancora a casa. Mi ricorda molto la stagione 2015/16, e anche lì la svolta era arrivata con un derby vinto nel finale.
> La partita di stasera ha spazzato via ogni speranza residua.



per forza se sono da 2o 3o posto gli arbitri li fanno arrivare primi. da sempre è così.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dai, riparliamone a Gennaio, li sarà più chiaro a tutti.
> 
> P.s: la differenza tra noi e i cugini è che noi siamo un club storicamente vincente, e senza bisogno di caffè corretti, rolex agli arbitri, segreterie compiacenti e Walter Gagg.



Io allo scudetto non ci credo. Spero che accada, ma per me è quasi impossibile. Dipingi la Juve come una squadra di melma, quando non è affatto così.

La difesa è buona, il centrocampo pure, perché Arthur, McKennie e Bentancur, sono ottimi calciatori. L'attacco va davvero menzionato? Hanno CR7. 

Esistono anche le sfumature, quindi io non sto dicendo che sono la Juve schiaccia sassi. Sono ancora oggi la miglior squadra del campionato, il loro problema più grande è il non allenatore che hanno in panchina.
Il nostro obbiettivo è il quarto posto, quindi noi dobbiamo restare umili e con i piedi per terra. Alla decima giornata, parlare già di scudetto è follia sfinterista.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Dicembre 2020)

Ero abbastanza certo che la juve avrebbe vinto ma non perchè considero la juve una grande squadra ma perchè il ciclo del barca è finito.
A livello europeo nei prossimi anni ci saranno nuove gerarchie perchè i più grandi giocatori dell'ultimo decennio e che ne hanno indirizzato il destino(messi e cr7) sono arrivati al capolinea.

Per noi del milan è un'occasione più unica che rara per rientrare in europa e farlo da protagonisti.

La juve , per dire, nei suoi anni migliori ha trovato contro avversari superiori che l'hanno declassata, come spesso accade dalle parti di torino.


----------



## Lambro (9 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ero abbastanza certo che la juve avrebbe vinto ma non perchè considero la juve una grande squadra ma perchè il ciclo del barca è finito.
> A livello europeo nei prossimi anni ci saranno nuove gerarchie perchè i più grandi giocatori dell'ultimo decennio e che ne hanno indirizzato il destino(messi e cr7) sono arrivati al capolinea.
> 
> Per noi del milan è un'occasione più unica che rara per rientrare in europa e farlo da protagonisti.
> ...



Ciclo finito probabilmente si, han sbagliato Griezmann, Dembelè, han fatto investimenti non proprio all'altezza, il grande gruppo supervincente dei piquet puyol j.alba xavi iniesta pedro suarez piano piano si è sgretolato tutto e non è stato adeguatamente sostituito, solo tantissimi giovinotti di gran belle speranze ma che messi tutti assieme non posson che fare una squadra mentalmente debole.

Mettiamoci poi che la pulce aveva fiutato lo sbracamento e se ne voleva andare a tutti i costi ed invece è stata costretta a rimanere, con quale voglia lo si è visto ieri sera.

Però all'andata il Barca , nonostante i 3 gol annullati per fuoirigioco millimetrico a morata, li aveva presi a pallate.

Mi pare evidente che la crescita dei gobbi sia esponenziale, ieri li hanno pressati costantemente nel primo tempo, il secondo non l'ho visto.
A me è parsa una grande juventus, non è una buona notizia per noi, per nulla.
Mortacci loro e di paratici


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ciclo finito probabilmente si, han sbagliato Griezmann, Dembelè, han fatto investimenti non proprio all'altezza, il grande gruppo supervincente dei piquet puyol j.alba xavi iniesta pedro suarez piano piano si è sgretolato tutto e non è stato adeguatamente sostituito, solo tantissimi giovinotti di gran belle speranze ma che messi tutti assieme non posson che fare una squadra mentalmente debole.
> 
> Mettiamoci poi che la pulce aveva fiutato lo sbracamento e se ne voleva andare a tutti i costi ed invece è stata costretta a rimanere, con quale voglia lo si è visto ieri sera.
> 
> ...



Il barca di ieri non fa davvero testo, fidati.
La juve oggi non è una grande squadra e non ingannino la prestazione e il risultato di ieri.
A rendere grande una squadra è sempre il centrocampo e quello della juve è impresentabile.
Non mi preoccuperei più di tanto francamente.

Ancora oltretutto non si è capito il modulo e la formazione della juve : ieri hanno giocato con kulo , dybala e chiesa in panchina.
Sarà sempre cosi?


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per forza se sono da 2o 3o posto gli arbitri li fanno arrivare primi. da sempre è così.



E' un fattore anche quello, storicamente è sempre stato così e sarebbe così anche quest anno.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Dicembre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' un fattore anche quello, storicamente è sempre stato così e sarebbe così anche quest anno.



Già, in caso di testa a testa vincono loro, purtroppo il Milan attuale non è così forte da colmare quel gap. Se anche ci dimostrassimo alla loro altezza finiremmo secondi per gli episodi "casualmente" piazzati nei momenti giusti, quindi meglio non farsi il sangue amaro.

Tra l'altro loro hanno già avuto un anno di transizione, la scorsa stagione, dove se i cugini fossero stati meno inetti avrebbero potuto sfilargli lo scudo, mentre invece si sono liquefatti grazie al prode Gonde. Quest'anno hanno rinverdito la rosa e hanno preso ottimi calciatori giovani, li vedo diversi dall'ultimo Milan di Allegri che era veramente pieno di cariatidi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io allo scudetto non ci credo. Spero che accada, ma per me è quasi impossibile. Dipingi la Juve come una squadra di melma, quando non è affatto così.
> 
> La difesa è buona, il centrocampo pure, perché Arthur, McKennie e Bentancur, sono ottimi calciatori. L'attacco va davvero menzionato? Hanno CR7.
> 
> ...



Quel centrocampo li non lo cambierei mai col nostro, per me è a malapena da prime quattro. L’attacco è forte ma il nostro non è certo da meno, penso che gli 80 goal fatti da Gennaio ad oggi quando è arrivato Ibra dimostrino questo fatto più di mille parole, a meno di pensare che siano arrivati per caso.

In difesa invece sono più forti.

Riparliamone tra un mese comunque. Io ribadisco che molti ormai si sono formati una concezione quasi sovrannaturale di questo club, come se dovesse vincere perché Juggernaut inarrestabile, quando il ciclo degli ultimi nove anni si è fondato sulla sparizione totale del Milan che andava a mendicare i Destro di turno. 

Ripeto, riparliamone tra un mese.



Davidoff ha scritto:


> Già, in caso di testa a testa vincono loro, purtroppo il Milan attuale non è così forte da colmare quel gap. Se anche ci dimostrassimo alla loro altezza finiremmo secondi per gli episodi "casualmente" piazzati nei momenti giusti, quindi meglio non farsi il sangue amaro.
> 
> Tra l'altro loro hanno già avuto un anno di transizione, la scorsa stagione, dove se i cugini fossero stati meno inetti avrebbero potuto sfilargli lo scudo, mentre invece si sono liquefatti grazie al prode Gonde. Quest'anno hanno rinverdito la rosa e hanno preso ottimi calciatori giovani, li vedo diversi dall'ultimo Milan di Allegri che era veramente pieno di cariatidi.



Guarda che nel complesso sono più scarsi dello scorso anno, e anche di molto. Lo scorso anno le partite con le piccole le vincevano tutte o quasi e non all’ultimo minuto come capita oggi (per non parlare di pareggi con le ultime in classifica). E per quanto fossero peggiorati dai tempi di Allegri non erano una banda anarchica che conta totalmente sugli episodi dei singoli come quest’anno.

Ma ho già capito l’antifona, siccome battono in casa il peggior Barca dal 2000 ad oggi allora tutti a segarsi sulla grande Giuve, come se il derby appena passato vinto all’ultimo contro il maestro Giampollo l’avesse giocato la squadra B, e come se il -6 dalla vetta nonostante il suicidio del Napoli a tavolino non fosse vergognoso.

Ormai hanno creato un clima di terrore e sottomissione anche nei tifosi avversari, si vede chiaramente (ed era esattamente ciò che volevano). Per fortuna che poi c’è il campo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il barca di ieri non fa davvero testo, fidati.
> La juve oggi non è una grande squadra e non ingannino la prestazione e il risultato di ieri.
> A rendere grande una squadra è sempre il centrocampo e quello della juve è impresentabile.
> Non mi preoccuperei più di tanto francamente.
> ...



Però c'è il fattore psicologico. Vincere contro una big come il Barca,può dare una grande iniezione di autostima,quello che temo è che sulle ali dell'entusiasmo facciano bene nelle prossime.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il barca di ieri non fa davvero testo, fidati.
> La juve oggi non è una grande squadra e non ingannino la prestazione e il risultato di ieri.
> A rendere grande una squadra è sempre il centrocampo e quello della juve è impresentabile.
> Non mi preoccuperei più di tanto francamente.
> ...



Il segreto è proprio li.

4 punte non li sopporta nessuno, noi non siamo andati al mondiale per questo.

La prima cosa in una squadra è l'equilibrio, se metti 4 attaccanti la copertura del cc e sempre minima.

Mettere 2 cc in più e togliere 2 punte da il giusto equilibrio.

Tutta i reparti ne beneficiano, la squadra gioca più corta,le distanze fra i reparti hanno un rapporto ottimale.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quel centrocampo li non lo cambierei mai col nostro, per me è a malapena da prime quattro. L’attacco è forte ma il nostro non è certo da meno, penso che gli 80 goal fatti da Gennaio ad oggi quando è arrivato Ibra dimostrino questo fatto più di mille parole, a meno di pensare che siano arrivati per caso.
> 
> In difesa invece sono più forti.
> 
> ...



Hai visto la mediocrizzazione del tifoso in generale? Ora sembra che il 4 posto sia un bel traguardo,io invece ci rimarrei male se arriviamo quarti, ormai ci ho preso gusto e voglio vincere. Siamo il Milan!!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Hai visto la mediocrizzazione del tifoso in generale? Ora sembra che il 4 posto sia un bel traguardo,io invece ci rimarrei male se arriviamo quarti, ormai ci ho preso gusto e voglio vincere. Siamo il Milan!!!!



Io l’ho detto tante volte, altri cinque anni come gli anni 2012-Gennaio 2020 e anche la nostra tifoseria, specie nei giovani, sarebbe diventata irrecuperabile. Già oggi buona parte ha perso lo storico orgoglio e la mentalità vincente, se avessimo continuato su quella china saremmo diventati il nuovo Torino in tutto e per tutto, inghiottiti dalla storia, e tifare Milan a metà anni ‘20 o fine anni ‘20 non sarebbe stato diverso in nulla dal tifare appunto una Lazio o un Toro. Squadre inferiori “costituzionalmente” e i cui tifosi manco ci sperano di vincere.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A rendere grande una squadra è sempre il centrocampo e quello della juve è impresentabile.
> Non mi preoccuperei più di tanto francamente.



Finalmente qualcuno che lo dice. Con un ottimo attacco e basta puoi arrivare tra le prime quattro (infatti io tante volte ho detto che le disfatte 2012-2020 senza mai centrare il quarto sono state dovute in primis alla mancanza di attaccanti da Milan) ma per vincere titoli seri il centrocampo è indispensabile, assolutamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il barca di ieri non fa davvero testo, fidati.
> La juve oggi non è una grande squadra e non ingannino la prestazione e il risultato di ieri.
> A rendere grande una squadra è sempre il centrocampo e quello della juve è impresentabile.
> Non mi preoccuperei più di tanto francamente.
> ...



La Juve è costruita male. Ha alcune grandi individualità ma la rosa nel complesso è piena di buchi e incoerenze.

Chiaramente qualità e esperienza la fanno sempre restare a galla, come vincere partite prestigiose tipo ieri (ma il Barca attuale è poco attendibile, come hai scritto anche tu).

A lungo andare i nodi vengono al pettine e la Juve, per me, è destinata ad una stagione travagliata di alti e bassi come la scorsa. Cio non significa che arriveranno esimi, in un modo o nell'altro lotteranno per lo scudetto, pero non uccideranno affatto il campionato come fatto in tanti anni recenti.

Azzardo un paragone: sono in una situazione simile alla nostra nel 2011/12.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La Juve è costruita male. Ha alcune grandi individualità ma la rosa nel complesso è piena di buchi e incoerenze.
> 
> Chiaramente qualità e esperienza la fanno sempre restare a galla, come vincere partite prestigiose tipo ieri (ma il Barca attuale è poco attendibile, come hai scritto anche tu).
> 
> ...



Esatto Lineker, è almeno un anno e mezzo che dico che la Juve è come il Milan di inizio anni ‘10. Presto arriverà l’era dell’infamia anche per loro.

P.s: sono indeciso se questo è il loro 2011/2012 o 2012/2013. Uno dei due. In attesa gioiosa che anche il loro 2013/2014, 2014/2015, 2015/2016 ecc ecc arrivi presto.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Già, in caso di testa a testa vincono loro, purtroppo il Milan attuale non è così forte da colmare quel gap. Se anche ci dimostrassimo alla loro altezza finiremmo secondi per gli episodi "casualmente" piazzati nei momenti giusti, quindi meglio non farsi il sangue amaro.
> 
> Tra l'altro loro hanno già avuto un anno di transizione, la scorsa stagione, dove se i cugini fossero stati meno inetti avrebbero potuto sfilargli lo scudo, mentre invece si sono liquefatti grazie al prode Gonde. Quest'anno hanno rinverdito la rosa e hanno preso ottimi calciatori giovani, li vedo diversi dall'ultimo Milan di Allegri che era veramente pieno di cariatidi.



Per quanto riguarda il discorso arbitri, si sa, la storia insegna.
Riguardo la seconda parte, la cosa che mi fa rosicare è che anche in questi anni di transizione vincono comunque, perchè era troppo ampio il gap con le altre. Dal prossimo probabilmente riprenderanno a dominare, perchè nonostante tutto hanno dei giovani forti e in Italia sono la principale potenza economica. 
Sarebbe troppo importante dare un'inversione di rotta quest anno. Cambierebbe il trend e forse anche la storia. Per questo dico che accetterei anche uno scudetto dell'inter (a patto che non arrivi a nostro discapito, ovviamente).


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto Lineker, è almeno un anno e mezzo che dico che la Juve è come il Milan di inizio anni ‘10. Presto arriverà l’era dell’infamia anche per loro.
> 
> P.s: sono indeciso se questo è il loro 2011/2012 o 2012/2013. Uno dei due. In attesa gioiosa che anche il loro 2013/2014, 2014/2015, 2015/2016 ecc ecc arrivi presto.



Speriamo. Sarebbe un bene per tutto il calcio italiano, finalmente.

Io li vedo come 11/12 perchè hanno ancora tanta esperienza e senatori che la baracca la terranno in piedi. In quella stagione anche noi eravamo cosi più o meno, con Ibra Thiago e i vecchi fuoriclasse a sparare le ultime cartucce. Lottammo per lo scudetto pero facemmo solo 80 punti, un po' quello che mi aspetto dalla Juve quest'anno.
L'anno seguente avviammo la rivoluzione rimpiazzando i senatori con una quantità di bidoni imbarazzante.

La Juve mi sembra ancora nella fase dei Mexes e Muntari, non ancora in quella degli Essien e Taarabt, seppure il non sense delle campagne acquisti sia già molto simile (soprattutto nella per me assurda politica dei parametri zero). Ma se continuano cosi peggioreranno di stagione in stagione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Sarebbe un bene per tutto il calcio italiano, finalmente.
> 
> Io li vedo come 11/12 perchè hanno ancora tanta esperienza e senatori che la baracca la terranno in piedi. In quella stagione anche noi eravamo cosi più o meno, con Ibra Thiago e i vecchi fuoriclasse a sparare le ultime cartucce. Lottammo per lo scudetto pero facemmo solo 80 punti, un po' quello che mi aspetto dalla Juve quest'anno.
> L'anno seguente avviammo la rivoluzione rimpiazzando i senatori con una quantità di bidoni imbarazzante.
> ...



Si, concordo al 100%. Nelle pagine precedenti avevo azzardato un 2012/2013 in riferimento a questa Juve, ma il 2011/2012 è più aderente ai fatti.

Concordo anche sul peggiorare stagione dopo stagione, è ciò che hanno fatto dal post Cardiff in poi, ogni stagione sempre peggio.

A me invece questo Milan ricorda enormemente la Juve di Conte, che era come noi sottovalutata da tutti.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Sarebbe un bene per tutto il calcio italiano, finalmente.
> 
> Io li vedo come 11/12 perchè hanno ancora tanta esperienza e senatori che la baracca la terranno in piedi. In quella stagione anche noi eravamo cosi più o meno, con Ibra Thiago e i vecchi fuoriclasse a sparare le ultime cartucce. Lottammo per lo scudetto pero facemmo solo 80 punti, un po' quello che mi aspetto dalla Juve quest'anno.
> L'anno seguente avviammo la rivoluzione rimpiazzando i senatori con una quantità di bidoni imbarazzante.
> ...



Il problema è che in Italia, specialmente in questo decennio bianconero, la Juventus ha un peso diverso da quello che abbiamo noi. Contro di loro non siamo riusciti a vincere lo scudetto nemmeno con Kakà, Sheva e compagnia, all'apice della nostra forza, figuriamoci quanto dovremo penare contro una squadra che ha ancora molti giocatori forti, con noi che siamo imbottiti di giovani e non sappiamo come reagiremo alle pressioni di una corsa al titolo. 

E purtroppo, come dicevo sopra, mi sembrano messi molto meglio del Milan 2011/2012, hanno messo dentro forze fresche (per quanto non fuoriclasse).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il problema è che in Italia, specialmente in questo decennio bianconero, la Juventus ha un peso diverso da quello che abbiamo noi. Contro di loro non siamo riusciti a vincere lo scudetto nemmeno con Kakà, Sheva e compagnia, all'apice della nostra forza, figuriamoci quanto dovremo penare contro una squadra che ha ancora molti giocatori forti, con noi che siamo imbottiti di giovani e non sappiamo come reagiremo alle pressioni di una corsa al titolo.
> 
> E purtroppo, come dicevo sopra, mi sembrano messi molto meglio del Milan 2011/2012, hanno messo dentro forze fresche (per quanto non fuoriclasse).



Quando in campionato contro di loro non vincevamo con Sheva e Kakà (a parte il 2003/2004) mentre invece dominavamo l’Europa per un quinquennio, va detto che pure loro avevano uno squadrone categorie e categorie superiore all’attuale. Il Milan 2002-2007, specie negli anni 2003/2004, 2004/2005 e 2005/2006 (quest’ultimo alla pari col Barca), paradossalmente gli anni in cui la CL non l’abbiamo alzata, era la squadra più forte d’Europa, ma i gobbi erano una top 4 tranquillamente. Che poi dopo Manchester in quel periodo non siano più manco arrivati alle semifinali fa parte del loro dna europeo perdente.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (9 Dicembre 2020)

Dare la Juve per destinata al fallimento quando proprio quest'anno lo svecchiamento della rosa è stato massiccio mi sembra un po' incauto.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il problema è che in Italia, specialmente in questo decennio bianconero, la Juventus ha un peso diverso da quello che abbiamo noi. Contro di loro non siamo riusciti a vincere lo scudetto nemmeno con Kakà, Sheva e compagnia, all'apice della nostra forza, figuriamoci quanto dovremo penare contro una squadra che ha ancora molti giocatori forti, con noi che siamo imbottiti di giovani e non sappiamo come reagiremo alle pressioni di una corsa al titolo.
> 
> E purtroppo, come dicevo sopra, mi sembrano messi molto meglio del Milan 2011/2012, hanno messo dentro forze fresche (per quanto non fuoriclasse).



Si certo, mica il re è pronto ad abdicare, anzi.

Li vedo in un difficile ricambio generazionale dove stanno facendo molta confusione ed errori. Il mio paragone è contingente, non credo proprio che entreranno in un vortice come quello in cui entrammo noi.

Alla base di certe cose c'è l'interesse della proprietà. Nel nostro caso aveva deciso di uscire e dunque non investire piu nel giocattolo di famiglia. Per ora non mi sembra questa la volontà degli Agnelli.

Rispetto agli anni scorsi questa è una Juve vulnerabile che da l'opportunità ad altre di giocarsi lo scudetto (nelle ultime stagioni in pratica non era nemmeno in discussione), ma lotterà fino alla fine per vincerlo, questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si certo, mica il re è pronto ad abdicare, anzi.
> 
> Li vedo in un difficile ricambio generazionale dove stanno facendo molta confusione ed errori. Il mio paragone è contingente, non credo proprio che entreranno in un vortice come quello in cui entrammo noi.
> 
> ...



Questo si, però come dicevi anche tu nei post precedenti https://www.milanworld.net/barca-ju...treaming-vt97290-post2202404.html#post2202404 . hanno preso una china che noi conosciamo molto bene. Magari non faranno proprio quella fine ma da lì a pensare che continueranno a vincere perché si ce ne passa. Che quest’anno lotteranno è fuori discussione (il che non significa che lo vinceranno per forza, ricordo che senza il letterale suicidio del Napoli probabilmente ora sarebbero già a -8 o -9), ma già dal prossimo la vedo più dura.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La Juve è costruita male. Ha alcune grandi individualità ma la rosa nel complesso è piena di buchi e incoerenze.
> 
> Chiaramente qualità e esperienza la fanno sempre restare a galla, come vincere partite prestigiose tipo ieri (ma il Barca attuale è poco attendibile, come hai scritto anche tu).
> 
> ...



Paragone azzeccatissimo.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo si, però come dicevi anche tu nei post precedenti https://www.milanworld.net/barca-ju...treaming-vt97290-post2202404.html#post2202404 . hanno preso una china che noi conosciamo molto bene. Magari non faranno proprio quella fine ma da lì a pensare che continueranno a vincere perché si ce ne passa. Che quest’anno lotteranno è fuori discussione (il che non significa che lo vinceranno per forza, ricordo che senza il letterale suicidio del Napoli probabilmente ora sarebbero già a -8 o -9), ma già dal prossimo la vedo più dura.



Si l'impressione è quella. Stanno peggiorando stagione dopo stagione sbagliando tante scelte e facendo, in generale, un gran casino.

Direi che non vedremo per un po' l'egemonia senza storia degli ultimi anni, cio non significa che si eclisseranno come abbiamo fatto noi perchè comunque gli investimenti li stanno facendo e non continueranno a sbagliarli tutti.

Chiaramente il salasso CR7 lo stanno pagando caro. Per mantenere lui stanno rimandando il profondo ricambio che sarebbe gia necessario e esagerando con gli "affari" (leggasi sistematici bidoni) a parametro zero. Ma anche investendo su profili importanti come Chiesa e Kulusevski, non come noi che prendemmo gente innominabile per anni e anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Dicembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Però c'è il fattore psicologico. Vincere contro una big come il Barca,può dare una grande iniezione di autostima,quello che temo è che sulle ali dell'entusiasmo facciano bene nelle prossime.



Si questo lo credo anche io e credo nelle prossime gare faranno discretamente bene ma hanno grane interne da risolvere non banali e limiti strutturali : in attacco e sugli esterni imbarazzo della scelta e in mezzo al campo sono ridicoli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Paragone azzeccatissimo.



E dopo il 2011/2012... sappiamo bene cosa è successo.

Ma ovviamente non dovrà riguardare questi qua, figuriamoci, il Milan di Berlusconi a metà anni ‘90, finito il megaciclo di Sacchi e Capello durato nove anni, ci ha messo SETTE anni per tornare al top assoluto, e quel Milan era il club (all’epoca) più ricco e meglio gestito d’Europa, e oltretutto senza i limiti dell’FPF. Però a sentire alcuni miei compagni di tifo, la Giuve, che è a stento nella top 10 europea a livello finanziario e che non mi pare che dal 2017 ad oggi si sia mossa bene sul mercato, anzi, dovrà avere un ciclo infinito, nonostante appunto un potere finanziario a stento da top 10 e le briglie dell’FPF.

Quando leggo certe cose capisco quanto gli ultimi nove anni (ribadisco ancora, resi possibili solo e soltanto ed unicamente da un Milan in stato fallimentare) abbiano fatto male alla nostra tifoseria.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si l'impressione è quella. Stanno peggiorando stagione dopo stagione sbagliando tante scelte e facendo, in generale, un gran casino.
> 
> Direi che non vedremo per un po' l'egemonia senza storia degli ultimi anni, cio non significa che si eclisseranno come abbiamo fatto noi perchè comunque gli investimenti li stanno facendo e non continueranno a sbagliarli tutti.
> 
> Chiaramente il salasso CR7 lo stanno pagando caro. Per mantenere lui stanno rimandando il profondo ricambio che sarebbe gia necessario e esagerando con gli "affari" (leggasi sistematici bidoni) a parametro zero. Ma anche investendo su profili importanti come Chiesa e Kulusevski, non come noi che prendemmo gente innominabile per anni e anni.



Certamente non si eclisseranno per un decennio, ma anni duri non li vedo così impronosticabili, anche il Milan della seconda metà degli anni ‘90 aveva continuato gli investimenti (e non c’erano limiti peraltro, altro che FPF), investimenti anche importanti, eppure a parte uno scudetto miracoloso (quello di Zac) tornammo grandi davvero solo nel 2002/2003 (e ripeto, di investimenti pesanti dal ‘96 in poi ne facemmo parecchi eh). E non eravamo UN grande club, eravamo IL grande club, all’epoca, sia per potere d’acquisto che per ciò che facevamo in campo internazionale.

Forse non entreranno in un periodo come il nostro post-2012 (anche se lo United in Inghilterra fa ben sperare in tal senso, visto che con 600 milioni di fatturato dal 2013 ad oggi sono entrati in un declino simile al nostro) ma un periodo come il Milan 1996-2003 non lo vedo affatto così infattibile, tutt’altro. Persino il Real sta attraversando una fase simile, e parliamo dell’unico club al quale riconosco una superiorità storica e di prestigio rispetto al Milan.


----------



## Davidoff (10 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E dopo il 2011/2012... sappiamo bene cosa è successo.
> 
> Ma ovviamente non dovrà riguardare questi qua, figuriamoci, il Milan di Berlusconi a metà anni ‘90, finito il megaciclo di Sacchi e Capello durato nove anni, ci ha messo SETTE anni per tornare al top assoluto, e quel Milan era il club (all’epoca) più ricco e meglio gestito d’Europa, e oltretutto senza i limiti dell’FPF. Però a sentire alcuni miei compagni di tifo, la Giuve, che è a stento nella top 10 europea a livello finanziario e che non mi pare che dal 2017 ad oggi si sia mossa bene sul mercato, anzi, dovrà avere un ciclo infinito, nonostante appunto un potere finanziario a stento da top 10 e le briglie dell’FPF.
> 
> ...



Sì, ma quel Milan ebbe 7 anni di "buio" nella Serie A delle sette sorelle, con molte altre società dal potere economico enorme che tiravano su squadroni e competevano tutte per vincere. Nella Serie A attuale chi ha un potere economico paragonabile ai ladri? Nessuno, nemmeno l'Inter, che nonostante 3 anni di qualificazioni CL di fila e un fatturato pompato da Suning è ridotta a vendere prima di comprare. Un mercato come quello del 2019 dubito che i cugini lo rivedranno a breve, con l'uscita dalla coppa hanno perso parecchi soldi e hanno parecchie palle al piede di cui liberarsi. Il Milan potrebbe crescere gradualmente andando in CL, ma ci vorrà qualche anno ancora prima di colmare il gap coi gobbi. Delle altre nemmeno parlo, alcune possono solo calare (Napoli, Roma) e altre non hanno l'ambizione nè i mezzi per salire di livello (Lazio, Atalanta).

In sintesi, alla Juventus basta disfarsi di Ronaldo per risparmiare 30 milioni di ammortamento e circa 60 milioni totali di ingaggio; se consideriamo che anche in questi anni, appesantiti da tali cifre, hanno piazzato svariati colpi da 40, 50 e 70 milioni più volte all'anno e che hanno le succursali pronte a dare una mano per sistemargli il bilancio direi che rimangono ampiamente favoriti per mantenere il loro trono. Per vederli sprofondare dovrebbero sbagliare veramente tutti gli acquisti, cosa che nemmeno Paratici è capace di fare, difatti De Ligt, Demiral, Chiesa, Kulusevski, Arthur, Morata rappresentano una buona base per ringiovanire. Io non vedo per niente scontata la fine del loro dominio, nonostante queste ultime due stagioni in cui sono meno dominanti.


----------

